#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-03
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<dpm> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, how is it going?
<dpm> coolbhavi, very well. Talking to noodles from the myapps team about bug 1081504 right now. Would you mind having a look at it and see if what I said in the last comment is correct?
<coolbhavi> dpm, sure :-)
<coolbhavi> dpm, comment seems good
<coolbhavi> dpm, added a reply
<dpm> great, thanks coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, btw yesterday ajmitch and myself decided to work on low hanging fruits in the queue
<dpm> coolbhavi, ah, that sounds like a good idea. Sorry I could not make it to the meeting :/
<coolbhavi> I'm thinking of clearing +2's from app showdown so that it gets reduced somewhat
<coolbhavi> no issues dpm
<cwayne> hello everyone
<jvrbanac> cwayne, hello
<cwayne> jvrbanac: heya, hows it goin
<jvrbanac> cwayne, going ok... Looking forward to being on vacation in a few weeks. I'll finally be able to spend some time getting a bunch of Ubuntu stuff done i've itching to do. How about you?
<cwayne> jvrbanac: not too bad, trying to get some more of my stuff into the software center
<jvrbanac> cwayne, Awesome! Btw, I really dig the github lens
<cwayne> jvrbanac: hey, thanks!
<cwayne> i think you'll like my newest addition im working on
<cwayne> which is, being about to clone the repos from a preview
<jvrbanac> cwayne, that would be awesome! There was one feature that I was looking into adding when I had some time. It was the ability to add other github api urls. If you work for a place that uses GitHub enterprise, they have their own authenticated api url. It shouldn't be hard, I just haven't had time to branch and implement it yet.
<jvrbanac> cwayne, perhaps i'll have some time to do that over the Christmas holiday. I'll send you a merge request whenever I get the thing added.
<cwayne> jvrbanac: nice!  im actually working on something similar :)
<cwayne> using the online accounts plugins to oauth authenticate to github
<jvrbanac> cwayne, fantastic! I'll look forward to it!
<ajmitch> darn, missed dpm
<cwayne> ajmitch: ping
<ajmitch> cwayne: yes, hello
<ajmitch> replying to your contentless ping :)
<cwayne> ajmitch: heh, sorry :P
<cwayne> just wondering if the new voting rules went into effect yet
<ajmitch> I haven't talked to a TB member to confirm it properly yet
<ajmitch> just assuming that they are
<mhall119> ajmitch: ping
<cwayne> ajmitch: in that case, wanna give unity-lens-pypi it's final +1 and upload to extras :P
<ajmitch> mhall119: hello
<mhall119> ajmitch: hey, I was wondering if you've heard from the TB about the recommended changes from UDS
<ajmitch> no I haven't, we talked about this in the meeting 2 days ago
<ajmitch> I'm going to chase up a TB member about it
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-04
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
 * ajmitch sees a flood of mail on the list today
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-05
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<coolbhavi> busy?
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<coolbhavi> did you update the website field by anychance for unity-lens-vm in the portal?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: i dont believe so, why?
<coolbhavi> there was a change request notification
<coolbhavi> and when I looked around I found an empty field
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hmm, i dont think that was me
<coolbhavi> cwayne, oh ok then!
<coolbhavi> so how is life going?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks for checkin :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: so is the pypi lens still waiting on 2 votes now/
<coolbhavi> one vote is enough
<coolbhavi> according to the new proposed arb process
<coolbhavi> since we are 3 people on the arb now
<cwayne> coolbhavi: oh, cool.  so does that mean it can be pushed to extras?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, yes
<cwayne> coolbhavi: cool!
 * cwayne is excited
<coolbhavi> cwayne, why?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: i like seeing my lenses in extras :)
<coolbhavi> :-)
<coolbhavi> you make some cool lenses believe me
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hey, thanks :)
<cwayne> i still have a lot more ideas i want to try
<coolbhavi> :-) great!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: will you let me know if/when pypi-lens is pushed to universe?  i'm working on another blog post to beg people to download it :P
<coolbhavi> cwayne, sure!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks man :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-06
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<coolbhavi> :)
<cwayne> hows it goin
<coolbhavi> hey asomething
<coolbhavi> :)
<asomething> hi
<coolbhavi> cwayne, fine here
<coolbhavi> how about you?
<cwayne> hmm, i'm seeing a discrepancy between apps in USC and in extras
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-07
<ajmitch> cwayne: what sort of discrepancy?
<cwayne> ajmitch: when i search for "GitHub Lens" it shows up with all the icons/metadata and stuff, but don't install
<cwayne> but if i search for unity-lens-github, it's got no metadata, but it installs properly
<ajmitch> odd indeed
<ajmitch> we've had some issues getting things to align between them, especially as we can't edit a myapps submission once published
<cwayne> ajmitch: i can edit it if it helps
<ajmitch> you may not be able to edit things like which distroseries it should be in
 * ajmitch searched for 'unity-lens-github' in USC & has 2 items showing up
<ajmitch> You know that it attached a name to ratings & reviews? :)
<ajmitch> I wonder if it's getting one entry from apt, and one from the software center agent
<cwayne> ajmitch: it seems to be
<cwayne> ajmitch: also the only rating was me
<cwayne> hahaha
<ajmitch> yep :)
<cwayne> ajmitch: also it asks on a fresh install if you want to download from Extras
<cwayne> although isn't extras already enabled?
<ajmitch> it should be
<cwayne> yeah, i thought that was weird
<ajmitch> more bugs to file!
<cwayne> but the only *real* problem is that I can't download/install from the github lens with metadata
<cwayne> it said it was looking for unity-lens-github:i386 for some reason
<ajmitch> maybe 'multiarch' isn't right on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1690/
<ajmitch> I'm pretty sure we couldn't select arch: all
 * ajmitch wishes it worked more like a normal debian repository
<cwayne> it is all though, its python
<cwayne> ajmitch: +1 on that :)
<ajmitch> I know it's all, but we're forced to select architectures & releases on myapps instead of it getting it from the package
<cwayne> ajmitch: should i try to change it?
<ajmitch> are you actually able to?
<ajmitch> it's something that reviewers enter, and it's locked in once published
<cwayne> seems not :/
<ajmitch> there's a bug that dpm's opened about it
<ajmitch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1086813
<ajmitch> but another bug probably needs to be filed about this double-up in USC
<cwayne> righto
<cwayne> ajmitch: while i have ya here, i think bhavi mentioned unity-lens-pypi was ready to be pushed to extras :)
<ajmitch> ok
 * ajmitch will need to wait until this evening to build & test & check it though
<cwayne> no worries
<cwayne> ajmitch: what time zone are you in?  for some reason i thought you were in london...
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> NZDT, UTC+13
<ajmitch> as far from london as you can get :)
<cwayne> ajmitch: heh, no idea where i came up with that then
 * cwayne just pushed an update to unity-lens-github, now you can clone repos from the preview!
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> good morning!
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi, hows it goin
<cwayne> mornin!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, busy whole week sadly :(
<cwayne> coolbhavi: i hear ya
<cwayne> hey look, someone wrote an article about github lens :) http://www.iloveubuntu.net/unity-github-lens-03-released-previews-and-direct-repo-cloning
<coolbhavi> great cwayne :-)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-08
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne highvoltage jvrbanac Phoenix87
<cwayne> hey coolbhavi
<Phoenix87> hey coolbhavi
<highvoltage> hey co
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-09
<BerndSch> ajmitch: hello, I dare hardly to ask, but I still couldn't find my sshsearch lens in the software center of 12.04. :-( I have to check 12.10, but I doubt that I will find it there or am I wrong?
<ajmitch> BerndSch: interesting, it may be one where we have to poke one of the myapps developers to change manually until myapps is changed to let us edit published records
<cwayne> ajmitch: hello
<BerndSch> ajmitch: so you will check this again? I really would like to see my lens in 12.04 and 12.10
<cwayne> BerndSch: i'm seeing it in the extras repo
